# New bowhunter from Russia



## Sheff (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi everyone!! I am new to this board and I'm new bowhunter. I'm from Russia, Moscow and I have hunted for 10 years with a rifle . I wish to tell many thanks to founders of this remarkable site. Separate gratitude to participants of forums. I have found a lot of useful things on site pages . Has started bowhunting two months ago. And here result. I apply a photo of my first trophy with a bow.


----------



## Sheff (Oct 31, 2005)

*Sorry, my foto*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Sheff. As Doug said, please post some hunting stories from Russia. I'm sure people here would be interested to hear your stories. Just go to the Bowhunting section and start a new thread. Enjoy the fun here.


----------



## DennyG (Jul 26, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT, What do you bow hunt in Russia?
DennyG


----------



## Sheff (Oct 31, 2005)

*How we bow hunt in Russia*

I have been very busy and for a few days and did not come on АТ. I expected that some people will be surprised that we bow hunt in Russia. I know only three Russian guys who bow hunt as well as I . We are members of Moscow Safari Club and have started to be engaged in this more recently thinking 3 - 5 months ago. The problem in that is that according to laws bow hunting in Russia in territory of the state hunting territories is not resolved. We hunt only in private area. The basic object of bow hunting is a wild boar and a bear. In the beginning of autumn we shall try to hunt an elk and a deer. Next week I am going to go for bow hunting for the fox . On the fox and the wolf it is possible to hunt by any possible means. :laser:


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Welcome Sheff. Blake


----------



## Sheff (Oct 31, 2005)

*Russia bowhunting*

There are no archery shops in Russia. Not present absolutely. All that was necessary for me I has received from USA. Basically through Cabela's.
Some things can be found at sportsmens who specialize on archery . With them we basically also train.


----------



## raceguy (Jun 22, 2005)

*Welcome*

So are you saying you can bowhunt on private property in Russia? 

My wife is from Russia (Yoshkar-Ola) and I was very disappointed to learn that bowhunting is illegal, especially since her region has elk everywhere.

I've also heard that you might be able to get "permission" if you talk to the right person, with some money of course. Any knowlege of this?


----------



## SailorAT1 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Welcome*

Sheff,

Welcome. So it is very expensive to hunt in Russia? Are the laws different from republic to republic? Sounds to me like if you would start an archery shop, you would have the whole market there!


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

*Indoor Range*

Sheff,

Welcome to AT! Good to have Russia represented here along with all our friends from across this beautiful world. Nice bow! I bet you ordered it through Hunter's Friend?

Also I bet Moscow would be an IDEAL city for an indooor achery range with the long cold winters. You and your friends should look into that.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Без перевода
Rick


----------



## Sheff (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi !!!

Thanks for warm words. It is very pleasant to find understanding among more 
experienced bow hunters. As I have understood there are many questions concerning to rules of the organization of bow hunting in Russia. As I already have told above according to the law bow hunting in state arias is illigal. But if you hunt in private territory that is an opportunity to receive some quotas and permissions on shooting of animals. Certainly all in this world costs money. Whether expensively hunting of Russia? Compare. On the average cost of commercial hunting daily fee is app. 50 - 80 USD, cost of the license for example on a wild boar 150 - 1000 USD depending on the size of a trophy. Cost of the license of moose 700 - 1000 USD. I think it is more expensively than in USA.
Unfortunately the hunting law does not allow us to bow hunt in all territory of Russia, cannot be any speeches about opening archery shop in Moscow. But we now together with administration of ours Safari Club try to influence process of modification in a law in force with that what to take off an interdiction on bow hunting. Now some former Soviet republics basically have opportunities for the bow hunting. For example in Ukraine it is not forbidden to hunt with a bow, and basically that is not forbidden, it is authorized. If address to skilled outfitters he probably can organize bow hunting in Ukraine.


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Hello Sheff*

Hi and welcome to Archery Talk!
You are right this is a great place to get to know a lot about the sport of Archry and Hunting all manner of game animals!
Have fun and please do keep us up with hunting in Russia! We all love to here stories!


----------



## blackscorpio (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello from Italy Sheff.
In this moment I am in Russia (volskij . Volgograd) for RIBALKA (fishing session on volga river) and for meeting my Rusky parents (my wife she is Russian and she is born in volgograd), so I stay here until the 20 of may, as you know Moscow she is about 1.200 km away from Volgograd but the 17 of may in the morning I will be there (for all the day) for meeting my nepew in Moscow so we can meet each other.
Dosvidania moi drug


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk 


Congrats on your great bow kills


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Mikey von (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to AT. Nice pics of the boars. What else do you hunt in Russia?


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: to Archery Talk!


----------

